# Came across this site with a bunch of patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.knitworld.co.nz/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=44&Itemid=33


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Oooooo...I like this site! Thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW! Some fabulous patterns!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've downloaded a couple of patterns.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great site! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for thiss site


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

Great Link to a wonderful website, thanks for sharing.


----------



## janeyg (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link - added to my favourites


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I checked out a couple of the opal patterns and there is no gauge listed.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

Try Googling "Opal Sock Yarn" - I won't even guess.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice - thank you !!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I've add a few patterns to my stash


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,some very nice patterns. :lol: :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

There are some nice patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like what I see, but am missing something. The scarf says to cast on 3 and do all in garter and skip every other space. Where do I do all this... like I said something missing for me.


----------

